# Stool Softeners



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there, I am trying to implement something that I can take to help with my severe/chronic constipation. This is like the last option before I give up and go all liquid. I purchased the dulcolax stool softeners. Please keep any negative comments to yourself, such as this is only temporary, because I have tried the natural way, raw food diets with probiotics and fiber and all that jazz-just doesn't cut it. I am not looking for any suggestions regarding other alternatives. I simply want to know what your experience has been with dulcolax. any other comments will be ignored, but relative input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I haven't used that particular stool softener... but the stool softeners I have used on occasion (especially after surgeries because of C from pain meds) worked really well. Didn't make anything urgent. Just did what they said they would... soften the stool to make it easier to pass. I was very pleased with them.Also.. they didn't cause ANY cramping whatsoever.I wish you all the best!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

BQ said:


> I haven't used that particular stool softener... but the stool softeners I have used on occasion (especially after surgeries because of C from pain meds) worked really well. Didn't make anything urgent. Just did what they said they would... soften the stool to make it easier to pass. I was very pleased with them.Also.. they didn't cause ANY cramping whatsoever.I wish you all the best!


That is great to hear. What are your issues? Now, even though I am very optimistic after reading your comment, I am skeptical because I know that everyone works differently. If you have similar issues to me I will really be happy! Also, what was your regimen? Did you stick to the instructions? Did you take all three at once or with/before/after each meal? Thanks, I may actually eat tomorrow.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I waspain predominant and primarily D type but I have had bouts of C here & there. I stuck to the instructions. And erred on the side of caution usually taking the minimal dosage at first and working my way up to the max if the min didn't work. If you are C type and haven't gone in a few days I would take the 2 they usually tell you to take at first. And see how you do. You may need to end up taking less as a maintenance dose. With C it is better to treat it everyday instead of waiting til there is a problem.Definitely eat tomorrow! And enjoy every bite!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

No luck with stool softeners. Kind of made me nauseous, but not enough to quit. I will try again today and see what happens. The box does say 12-72 hours, and with my issues, probably longer. So, I won't give up on them just yet. Also, I am trying prune juice for the first time today in a long time. Did not help before, but I am trying organic this time around with a much better diet so I am optimistic.


----------



## WandaP (Aug 6, 2012)

IBS_C said:


> No luck with stool softeners. Kind of made me nauseous, but not enough to quit. I will try again today and see what happens. The box does say 12-72 hours, and with my issues, probably longer. So, I won't give up on them just yet. Also, I am trying prune juice for the first time today in a long time. Did not help before, but I am trying organic this time around with a much better diet so I am optimistic.


hello I have suffered for 16 years with IBSC and use Colace aka ducolox??, I found some brands work better for me, but it's key to drink allot of water , so I eat, then take my Colace 1/2hour later and drink 8 to 10 oz of water , this dilutes the. Colace and literally oils the bowel and stool, making it go thru the intestines easier. If I eat any cheese I take some milk of madnesia . Cheese stops my bowel shut.. I hope this helps!!


----------

